# Clear as Mud



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I sent this email to the Michigan DNR:

_I own about 30 acres and would like to snare coyotes only throughout the year according to all relevant game laws. Question: Do I have to somehow prove that any catches would be doing or about to do damage? If so, I can only assume that they will continue to kill deer and small game, as in the past; therefore, they would appear to fit the definition of "about to."

I realize I can hunt them anytime of the year, but I've had little success.

Thank you kindly for a response,

Glen Wunderlich
Owosso_

*Here's the response:*

Good morning, Glen
Thank you for getting in touch with us!
Coyotes that pursue natural prey such as deer and small game are not considered to be doing or about to do damage. The coyote must be doing or about to do damage to your personal property (pets, livestock, privately owned cervids, private buildings, etc.) to be able to be lawfully taken outside of the trapping season.
Raccoons, skunks, and coyotes may be taken year-round, using otherwise lawful hunting or trapping methods, on private property and with landowner permission when doing or about to do damage. A snare would be lawful year-round to take coyotes doing or about to do damage on your private property as long as the rules outlined in the Michigan Hunting and Trapping Digest are followed; see page 50 for more information.
If questioned by a law enforcement officer, you would need to provide an explanation of how the coyote was doing or about to do damage. Contact the Law Enforcement Division at 517-284-6000 for more information.

Let me know if you have any other questions,

Rebecca Benedict
Public Outreach and Engagement Unit
DNR Wildlife Division
517-284-9453
[email protected]


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I guess he was - about to - raise his leg and cause damage to my building would make it legal !!!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

That sounds about right Rick. If (pre meditation on the coyotes part) he whizzes on the side of a --- lets say --- a chicken coop--- damage could be extensive. A porker would then happen to be pass'in by and chew a hole in the side of the coop because of the salt. Then, the raccoons would get in through the hole made by the porker and fret the chickens so much, the cluckers would flee out of the coop and be savagely attacked and eaten by a great horned owl--- which in turn--- would fly away and take a dump on the high dollar pickup sit'in in the drive on its way to the nearest tree.

Any decent court would find intent against the coyote.

Ha--- bunny cops. :roflmao:

awprint:


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Good luck glen I would not want to try to prove the about to do damage thing to the dnr some of our game laws just suck


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Finally, I've been able to understand all of this. All of this applies only to a landowner that doesn't have a hunting license; otherwise, we can kill 'em on sight, as long as we have a small game license.

The following is from the DNR official:

It is not necessary to see a coyote in the act of doing damage in order to take it from private property. However, you must be able to explain to a law enforcement officer that a coyote was reasonably expected to damage your private property. A scenario might look like this: you own chickens, and you know there are coyotes in the area you do not have to wait for the coyote to get into the chicken coop and do damage. You could set up the snares around the coop. This would get the coyotes that were about to do damage to your private property.

If questioned by a law enforcement officer, you may be required to provide a written statement explaining the location, extent, kind, and approximate value of the property allegedly damaged, destroyed, or in danger of being damaged or destroyed, the kind and number of animals believed to be doing the damage and such other information as may be required.

Please remember that coyotes taking or about to take deer and other small game on your property is NOT considered doing or about to do damage to your private property. Coyote trapping is not currently in season.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Wow... An explanation from a government agency that is clear. Whoever wrote that has likely been promoted one level above their competency. Commonly known as the peter principle.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

It took me 3 attempts to get to my question, but I am totally satisfied with the explanations. Whether we like the rules or not is one matter; however, we must first understand them and now I do.

I am also impressed with the DNR's response, which was indicated on the website to be within 48 hours in the work week. Each response was within the specified timeframe.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

It’s great the dnr responds fast but the way I’m reading that response is you can’t set traps/ snares for coyotes now that trapping season is closed out in the woods to protect the deer/small game so you are still going to have to call/Hunt the coyotes until trapping season opens next fall


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

You are correct, Pokey.


----------

